# Drone for Tuba (2010)



## PekkaK (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello fellow forumites!

This is my first post here and i would like to present you one song i composed in 2010 for my friend Lauri Huotarinen. It's a piece constructed from different phrases and drones which were first recorded separately and then put together on a computer. The piece is "tonally" centered around b-flat in different registers of the tuba. The B-flat is at times distracted with a b and c. It also features some noises i played from the strings of the piano.

https://myspace.com/pekkakoivisto/music/song/drone-for-tuba-62836864-68677169

You can also check my current sounds from my soundcloud-profile: www.soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto 

-Pekka


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting ^^ I kinda dig it.


----------

